# Lily Pipes for Eheim 2215?



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade my filter to an Eheim 2215 on my 29 gal. What sort of lily pipes does i need for this filter? I'd like to order both around the same time, but for the life me, I can't figure out what size pipes fit the 2215. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

1/2", or 13mm.


----------

